# American Lines



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking for suggestions of American Line breeders who do health testing. I like some of the Covy-Tucker Hill dogs, but want to see what else is out there. Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

DeBrut's does health testing, and has Dual champion dogs (AKC Ch and OTCHs). No website unfortunately, but Lori's dogs have been featured in the performance reviews.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would ask Daphne (andaka here on the board) I"m sure she could refer you to someone reputable in your area


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no recommendations for you as i'm not a fan of showlines but i will wish you the best of luck in your search!!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I would contact Kent at this kennel, he has show line dogs and is very knowledgeable and if you tell him exactly what you are looking for he will be able to match you up. Good breeders will refer you to someone else if they don't have what will work and as a handler as well he knows lots of breeders and what they have. Good luck, may you be as fortunate as I am with mine, I just love them

Welcome to Kenlyn Kennels


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree with Trudy. He's had some nice dogs, and he's always pleasant to talk to


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What sort of health testing are you wanting? How far are you interested in traveling?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Definately Hips and Elbows, I'd like to see CERF and possibly DM too, though I know a lot of people aren't doing that. Area doesn't matter, I'd be willing to travel anywhere for a quality dog. I'm not in a hurry. I have WL's but my first GSD was an Am line, so they hold a place in my heart and I'd like to get another. She lived to be 13.5, we lost her last year.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I know of a couple that breeds American lines, but their lines are also mixed with other lines as well. Also I have not seen them do any type of testing on their dog's either. If you would like to contact them either way, just PM me. Maybe they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Todorhaus German Shepherds Website

Falkrigia Shepherds

Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs

These are kennels that I can recommend.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks =)


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

stetson

I saw the above dog in person at our local show. For an Am. Line dog he was a VERY nice dog. Good temperament and by far one of the more stable dogs at the show!


----------

